# Remembering where you come from.



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

I haven't been too active in the last several weeks. Having both computers shit the bed will sort of do that. I log in a few minutes ago, and notice a now closed thread started by *LOYAL. *Loyal decided to just shit all over the CPO's Why? I ask.

We have all started somewhere before we got on. There are members here on this site, who are still trying to get the job. There are Campus guys who love what they do and choose to stay where they are. There are those of us be it Muni, State, or Federal, who have started out as Cerrections, Deputies, CPO's or even Security. Question is, can we remember how it all began?

I have seen negative posts from Loyal before, but not like this. It really makes me ask what is this guy all about.

I have served as a Police Officer for over 13 years. I still remember how long it took to be hired. I still remember being stuck in a go-no-where SPO job, with minimum pay and non-existant benefits.

Hey Loyal, why don't you tell me how much of a peice of shit I am for starting out as a Security Guard? What the F---K did you do for a living before you allegedly became a PO?


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I have a pretty simple outlook on this stuff, its very black and white..either your part of the good guys or not. I have respect for State, Muni, Campus, Dispatchers,Emts, Firefighters, Security, Nurses and mostly those that have served our Country. Anyone that chooses to be part of the solutiuon and put themself on the line for others plain and simple there are plenty of examples of heroism and disgrace in every profession if you have been on MC long enough you should know that.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

7costanza said:


> I have a pretty simple outlook on this stuff, its very black and white..either your part of the good guys or not. I have respect for State, Muni, Campus, Dispatchers,Emts, Firefighters, Security, Nurses and mostly those that have served our Country. Anyone that chooses to be part of the solutiuon and put themself on the line for others plain and simple there are plenty of examples of heroism and disgrace in every profession if you have been on MC long enough you should know that.


My point exactly. We can expect being dumped on by the public. We shouldn't expect being dumped on by our peers.


----------



## tsunami (Aug 12, 2009)

i remembered i started working as Security Officer working 5 nights of over night....now I'm a CPO, and hoping to get local PD soon. I think we should all help one another for those who seeking any info, rather than turning this place into bashing zone. 

I thank for 236FPD, for starting this thread!


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

I try not to focus on stupid things like occupation. I've met some real assholes with a badge, both on and off duty. I'd never say they were assholes because they were a 3rd asst deputy to the lt cmdr- they were just assholes. We can all claim the brotherhood, but there's still one in every department, office, or company.

I've also met some real stand up people where I wouldn't have expected them- Tow truck drivers to lawyers, bartenders to hotel workers. If you work hard, live right, and are a decent human, you’re OK in my book. If you are actually willing to go to bat for me when I need you (roadside, in a court room, in my personal life), that’s all that matters to me. 

I guess some people just find it easier to literally evaluate the human race by the uniforms and badges they wear. 

Similarly, there are those who are in the jobs you "came from" that enjoy them as a career, not a pit stop. Just try to remember those here who still have that "crappy campus PD job you came from" and work their tails off everyday.


----------



## PD222 (Jul 1, 2010)

Loyal, you sound like the judges that won't let well trained/certified campus officers carry firearms in court, or the ones who dismisses the charges for a guy who tries to fight a campus officer because we do not fall under the realm of public employee. The truth is, our jobs may have differences, but our end goal is the same, to protect and serve.

I don't know where Loyal is going with the E-911 argument. In my short career as a campus officer (after being trained at a full M.P.T.C. Academy with municipal officers) I have responded to; fight calls, drugs, drunks, sexual assaults, domestics, reckless drivers, hit and runs, drunk drivers, noise complaints etc etc. Ive done all of these without ch. 90. Ive also seen my fellow officers save the lives of 2 men and receive one of the highest awards for a PO in the state of MA, and another instance restart a dieing man's heart as his wife watched him lay lifeless. On another occasion an officers quick response saved the life of a near fatally injured young woman in a hit and run on a pedestrian. I guess that makes me a whacker because it happened on campus. Don't forget that my job and job are the same, we are both expected to respond when the defecation hits the oscillation.


----------



## Mozzarella (Apr 8, 2006)

I know where I came from, been trying to get back there ever since. Ah ha fawkers!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Years ago we had a shooting in the projects during the day shift. A description went out over the radio of the car and two males responsible. We were all out there looking. The car was located, and stopped by two Framingham State PO's. By the time we got there, they had them proned out and cuffed up. Both of these Officers now work for Town PD's. Both are good friends of mine who I still keep in touch with. I salute all of the CPOs out there, many times you have backed me on stops and calls. Yes our jobs are different yet they are also the same.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2010)

You can tell a lot about a person by the way they treat the people least important to them.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

5-0 said:


> You can tell a lot about a person by the way they treat the people least important to them.


Listen....I think its time you made another text to movie..starring Loyal...get busy.


----------



## rg1283 (Sep 14, 2005)

We all started out somewhere. 

Slightly different discussion. I get shit on all the time because I am an LPN. Somewhat= to the campus police officers of nursing, I get called things like Lets Pretend Nurse or wanna be nurse. The only thing I can't do is stick a syringe into an IV line and "push" medication. I am a nurse by the law and know my role. I have a license that can be taken away and I could be sued into oblivion if I make an error. Contrary to popular believe LPNs pretty much operate independently. Even LPN supervisors. However RNs can pull rank over an LPN this is rarely done though, since communication is pretty open.

I love what I do and I can do everything an RN can do. Sure I won't be flying around on Life Flight or working as a Trauma Nurse or ICU Nurse as an LPN. All though what a campus police officer sees at both UMass University and Memorial (especially University) can probably be at times more then what a small town municipal cop sees in a week (Trauma Victims, angry people, Section 12s, 51As, threats against staff, MV stops, on and on). Same thing with campus Police departments. 

Clark University isn't in the nicest area anymore one of their police officers was dragged along with a Worcester Police Officer after stopping a man in a vehicle that was trying to entice students. Both officers were injured and eventually returned to work. 

Someone needs to take care of the Geriatric Veterans and non-veterans in nursing homes and deal with the psychiatric issues that psych patients have in a locked setting. 

In nursing it is a huge pissing contest with degrees and specialties (AKA Your not a "real nurse" if you work in ABC) . Older nurses are like old police officers they have libraries of knowledge. Most went to 3 year hospital schools of nursing. 

I could never be a police officer full-time, mainly because of the dealing with seeing a child hurt/abused. That is why I work with the adult/elderly population as an LPN. Which can be no walk in the park either.

I spend more time with my patients and less time doing pointless care plans as an LPN. I respect RNs, but it just isn't my cup of tea. It doesn't matter at the end of the day anyway...

We all are human beings and can suffer the same pain of getting our assess kicked if we don't look out for each other.

As long as the XYZ Campus Police stay on the campus and of course act within duty to act. In Worcester especially most cruisers on most campuses have to leave their respective campuses to go check on other buildings, give rides, get gas, etc. So they are expected to react accordingly if they see something off campus that is a now problem that needs to be addressed. As long as these respective departments don't go jumping calls off campus left and right who really cares?

Massachusetts is one of the only states in New England that utilizes its various special police power laws for campus police departments.

If you pull over someone at 0300 in front of a campus (that has armed campus police) and you need help and the other town cruiser is 15 minutes away on a BS call would you rather an Unarmed Security Guard back you up (no offense to them observe and report is important, its the little things that can lead to big things)?


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

263FPD said:


> can we remember how it all began?
> 
> I still remember being stuck in a go-no-where SPO job, with minimum pay and non-existant benefits.


Thanks V, after all the years of therapy to get it all out of my head, you have to drudge it all back up. Now I'm going to have nightmares of the smell of weed and urine, and the one toothed wonder from Maple & Cheney.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

Sometimes the only difference between a major-leaguer and a minor-leaguer is just being given the opportunity.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Nuke_TRT said:


> Thanks V, after all the years of therapy to get it all out of my head, you have to drudge it all back up. Now I'm going to have nightmares of the smell of weed and urine, and the one toothed wonder from Maple & Cheney.


32 Maple.....Eessshhhh!


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Nuke_TRT said:


> Thanks V, after all the years of therapy to get it all out of my head, you have to drudge it all back up. Now I'm going to have nightmares of the smell of weed and urine, and the one toothed wonder from Maple & Cheney.


Ah, the bad old days. I miss some of the guys/girls, but not much else.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I didn't want to reply to loyal's thread because I'm not in law enforcement. But, then I got to thinking & it seems to me (a silly little civilian) that I don't recall a time when I thought less of what someone does simply because of the department they worked for. Ok, I'll admit I've seen a few guys/gals that I thought were jokes but that was because of the way they were acting not because of the uniform they were wearing. I remember many occasions when I asked a campus officer to walk me to my car after a night class. Funny thing is, I don't remember pausing to consider whether or not I should call the "real" police. Seems to me, these guys were pretty real & effective at their jobs. Some of the campus police were retired guys, some were there as a second job, some were young guys trying to catch their break & some were there because they actually liked it there. So, I guess my question to loyal would be: was the guy who retired from the local pd more qualified to keep me safe while I was on campus than the guy who was there because he liked the job?



5-0 said:


> You can tell a lot about a person by the way they treat the people least important to them.


I'd have to agree with you completely. It's amazing when you see how people treat people who are "beneath" them. I've always taught my kids to be polite & acknowledge people no matter what their job is. But, if you pay attention when you're out you will see people that won't say please/thank you to the waiter/waitress & won't say hello to the house keeper in their hotel. Why is it that our society has allowed people in some occupations to be invisible? One of my favorite stories from my days in HR is about the people who would apply for a job & be rude or dismissive to the person at the front desk. What these idiots didn't realize is that the person out front was the first person in the hiring process. If they didn't like your attitude your application never made it to my desk.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

I missed the initial posting of it but just read it. I find it funny because Loyal has in the "About Me" section of his profile that he is a former DOC and Campus officer....


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Crvtte65 said:


> I missed the initial posting of it but just read it. I find it funny because Loyal has in the "About Me" section of his profile that he is a former DOC and Campus officer....


Nothing worse then a self-hater, is there?


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

USMCMP5811 said:


> I thing the original post *needs to be restored* so the rest of us can read it.
> 
> We don't delete posts by noob asshats because they fuck up, what makes loyal so special? Granted, he's been here 2 1/2 years but, no real major contribution other than stirring up some shit from what it looks like......
> 
> ...


I completely agree. The thread got locked. Fine, but there's no need to censor his asshattery so that people in the future can't hang him with his own words. Deleting the post just protects his stupid ass.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

There were a couple of pearls of wisdom from him last year, but in one instant he phucked himself with that stupid, uncalled for rant. It is shamefull that someone has to make them selves feel better by belittling others especially when people you shit on are long term memebers of this board. When you have nothing to bring to the table, shut the fuck up and eat what others brought. If you still feel the need to put in your $ .05 in, know that you will no doubt have to face the music from those you have pissed off. 

You may ask yourself Loyal, why is it that most of the people that responded so negatively to your little piece of garbage, were not even the targets of your little tentrum. I will submit to you that save for a couple of lurkers, people here fully understand the meaning of LE Brotherhood, (Not slighting any of the sisters in blue, you ladies are also included.)

Loyal, you many folks here an appology. Are you man enough to admit your bagadocheous ways?


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

5-0 said:


> You can tell a lot about a person by the way they treat the people least important to them.


Well said, 5slow:smoke:
I've always thought well of the guys who treated me decently when I was an amoebic piss on. I took a VERY humbling job to get through the R/I and slowly moved out of the pond.

I made a point of paying the courtesy forward when I got on and it's worked out very well. Regardless of their position on the food chain, I think guys with their heads screwed on right see through the previously locker-contained nerds turned cops, like "loyal," anyway.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

LGriffin said:


> Well said, 5slow:smoke:
> I've always thought well of the guys who treated me decently when I was an amoebic piss on. I took a VERY humbling job to get through the R/I and slowly moved out of the pond.
> 
> I made a point of paying the courtesy forward when I got on and it's worked out very well. Regardless of their position on the food chain, I think guys with their heads screwed on right see through the previously locker-contained nerds turned cops, like "loyal," anyway.


I can think of a majority of people on this website that have treated (and continue to treat) guys from: campus PDs, small towns, big cities, security guards, etc... with the same respect when they met them at M&Gs. I've witnessed it, and those are the people I like to associate with. That means a lot to them, and people like me take notice of it.

I'm probably going to be a campus cop my entire life, but you can be damn sure that if you're getting your ass handed to you, I'm EXACTLY the kind of guy that you want coming around the corner, because some kind of equipment (THAT LOYAL DOESN"T THINK WE SHOULD HAVE) is coming out, and we're all going home. That's not internet bullshit Loyal.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2010)

USMCMP5811 said:


> And that ain't no shit either, in fact, here's 5-0 the last time he backed up one of us. :shades_smile:


Amen bro. Because SOMEONE is going to be fucked.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

I saw Loyal's thread shortly after it was posted and had the chance to reply to it, but opted not to. It's just the same old bullshit that he and Adrian have spewed in the past... After a while, I just get sick and tired of having to repeat myself. Plus, we all know what the purpose of that thread was. If he was really serious about what he posted, he would have just taken it up with the Admins who actually have the ability to do that.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

It seems like the guys who can do the job, appreciate the other guys who can do the job as well, regardless of where they do it. Those that feel inadequate, or eek by, seem to feel threatened by people with less 'authority' that perform at and above full-time guys. They are the loudest complainers about campus PO's, sherrifs, etc. Its like they are afraid someone in charge is going to see how good a job those guys can do, and then he will have no excuse for his own meager performance. 

I was a police Explorer in a small dept. The dept had a few Trek police mountain bikes bought with grant money that were collecting dust in the basement. I brought up the idea of the explorers using them to patrol the bike path. Got approval all the way up to the chief, and the guys outfitted us with radios, first aid kits, and the like. The only guy who had a problem with us out there was a fat sergeant who couldn't have climbed up on that bike if his life depended on it. He would gripe constantly that it wasn't our place to be out there, or something or other. Nobody else had an issue with us, and we got nothing but support. But this one fat fuck would always complain about something. Thats kind of how I picture loyal. Gut hanging over his belt, ruddy complexion, sitting in a chair griping about campus PO's stepping on 'his' territory.


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

Enough of this kumbaya bullshit. You're all fine officers of the Commonwealth- great. If there's one thing I've learned about the brotherhood it is this: I'll put it all on the line to help you out, but that doesn't mean I have to be nice to you. In that vein, there's a valuable lesson here.

Every department has an asshole, some have several. If you look around at a meeting/briefing and you find one, odds are you're right. If you think they are all assholes, guess who it is!


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I dont know what the post was that sparked this thread, all I can say is that if a brother/sister officer is in need I think 99.9% of us would be there to help them. It was said in another thread somewhere, not sure which one or who said it, but it was to the effect of borders become blurs when a fellow officer is in need. I think we feel the same way with what uniform they are wearing as well.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Guess I missed the shit storm that was in the other thread but as always, 263FPD finds something interesting to bring out of it. 

My LE resume was paper thin before I got pinned. As in, ZERO LE experience. Never pretended to be anything I wasn't. My previous life was exactly that, my previous life. I had a few good gigs, but nobody gives a shit what you did when you're sitting in the Expo Center or the Centrum with 15,000 other muldoons holding Number 2 pencils.

As 5-0 said, the M&Gs are essential to networking and reaching across the aisle, so to speak and toss a few back with people in different jobs. We've gotten pissed with CPOs, EPOs, R/Is, P/Ts, dispatchers, retired truck drivers, friends of masscops, etc (and even invited friends of Glodis). The only thing that matters is who's buying the next round. But I have guys from work that all they do is hang with the same coworkers, go to retirement parties, rides, and golf tourneys with the same people over and over again. Not me.

If you take yourself so damn seriously on this job you will have to be unscrewed from the ceiling when you're done. Or on your next shift you'll be going out on a stretcher clutching your chest and your left arm will be going numb. My goal always was to earn a decent living, work with good folks and have a bunch of laughs along the way. No, scratch that. Make people laugh and entertain myself for eight hours a day, which some people make it very difficult to do.

If anyone feels the need to measure their dicks on the internet, I'd be more than happy to meet them at a designated location for a whip-out, and cameras are welcome. We can compare resumes both before and after you got on the job, then that will show how the JOB has defined you, which is exactly the definition of a LUNCH MONEY VICTIM who now has a badge and a gun. Respect only works both ways, my friends.


----------

